# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  Existing standard and msvc10

## Russco

What if anything from the existing standard will fail to be implemented in msvc10.

I downloaded and installed the msvc9 express package and was aghast that there is still no support for export which the comeau compiler has I think supported for quite some time.

Will there be a msvc10 express? If so will you include a resource compiler this time? atl? mfc? What will separate the express edition from other free compiler/ide packages? Why will we want to choose msvc over other choices which are far more full-featured?

What tools are available in msvc10 for things like flowcharts, uml diagrams and other documentation tools? Will any of these make the express edition?

Will the search engine be improved for searching helpfiles. Seems to me this has been getting progressively worse in every edition.

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

So the short answer is that that currently, while there are plans to have Express Editions for VS2010, nothing is concrete yet so I do not know any feature lists and/or dates. That said, we often get requests for the inclusion of specific features for our Express Edition, such as MFC, and we are keen to incorporate such requests whenever possible. Unfortunately, for now, we will both have to wait until the plans materialize.

As for export I doubt it will be in VS2010  bottom line is that we have significantly stronger customer requests for many other C++ Language Features, so we normally add the features that maximize customer value first. 

Thanks
Damien

----------

